# BeQuiet E6 pfeift aus dem letzten Loch



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab gerade mal das E6-650W was ich noch hier hatte angeschlossen. Sowohl am Gaming-Rechner (Q6700, Maximus Formula, 9800GT) als auch am HTPC (E8500, Maximus 2 Gene, 9500GT) pfeift das im BIOS schon gut wahrnehmbar. Bis gestern hat das den Gamingrechner auch noch gut versorgen können, wurde da wohl von der Pumpe übertönt....
Any Idea? Wird wohl mein letztes BeQueit gewesen sein. Das Ding wurde schon drei oder viermal ausgetauscht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo nfsgame
Hast du die Möglichkeit eine andere Grafikkarte zu testen?


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

Hab schon Quergetauscht (X1300, 9500GT, 9800GT).


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. Dezember 2010)

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Gerät an einem anderen Rechner (z.B. bei einem Kumpel) zu testen?


----------



## Philipus II (23. Dezember 2010)

Die BeQuiet E6 haben eigentlich nicht den Ruf, extrem schnell/Häufig zu sterben. entweder liegts am Rechner oder du hattest wirklich extrem viel Pech, dass es bereits zum 4. oder 5. Mal im Garantiezeitraum von 3 Jahren Ärger macht. Mit deinem Glück solltest du mal lieber Lotto spielen
Ich fürchte, das wirst du nochmal tauschen müssen.


----------

